# New bunnies. Have questions.



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I got a bunny for Christmas from my husband. It's a young male dwarf mix. I love him to death but he is figuring out how to use his teeth on people. He hasn't bit yet but I have a feeling he is getting there. How can you discourage biting? This is my first bunny.

Also, my Brother-in-Law (age 6) got a bunny for Christmas too. It's a female mini rex. She is acting strange. Not unhealthy or anything but out of curiousity I was wondering if anyone can guess what is going on with her. She is constantly wanting to eat and pooping way more than my little guy. She was in a pin at a petstore with un-fixed males and I am wondering if she is pregnant or simply adjusting to the ability to have appropriate food everyday. She isn't being overfed. She just eats almost constantly when the food is in her pin. She gets a small bowl of timothy hay pellets and other little crunchies in it and she gets a small handful of western timothy hay each day. They are young but not babies. thanks


----------



## butterbean (Feb 10, 2007)

They are one of the animals that there teeth continue to grow as long as they live so you might want to ask a vet if they have any suggestions for his biting. You could probably just call and ask over the phone I do know ours had to have their teeth trimmed/cut. As far as the female goes if she is going to have baby right before she has them she will pull her fur out and make a beautiful cozy nest. When they have baby's if they know you have touch the baby's or nest they will abandon/or kill the baby's. The way you get around that is to put vanilla flavoring on your finger and rub it on the mothers nose and she will not smell you on the baby's or nest. Hope this helps a little


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I will be getting Winny checked at the vet in the spring before my vet goes off on his farm calls and can't be reached. I prefer my old timey country vets. Those are good suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

It depends on how he is using his teeth, if your bunny has reached sexual maturity, then there will be some nipping and scratching while he quietly honks. That's male bunnies' way of saying i love you. But it does hurt a tiny bit (like being pitched by a child). Getting him neutered will fix it. Or do what i did with my bunny, i taught him to hump a teddybear when he started doing that, now he nips and humps the teddy instead of me.

I noticed you said that your brother in law's bunny only gets a small hand full of hay a day. For a healthy bunny, you should have plenty of hay available 24/7. They need to have UNLIMITED access to hay. The only thing you need to limit is the pellets and veggies. Hay to bunnies is like water to betta fish, MUST ALWAYS HAVE HAY.

Handful of pellets (dont get the ones with lots of colorful stuff in it, they are unhealthy for the bunnies (even the workers at the pet shop will tell you that) they are mostly either all carbs or sugar, too much of either will result in bunny gas - bunnies can't pass gas, so having gas will be extremely painful. I learned that the hard way, had to rub my bunny's tummy for 4 hours before it passed.) Try to aim for bunny pellets with these Nutritional values.
Fiber 18% minimum (20 -25% best)
Fat 1 - 2% max
Protein 12 - 14% max (long-haired breeds may need higher)
Calcium 1% max

Bunnies always need a daily 2 cup of veggies per 6 lb of bunny. If they are new bunnies, to introduce the veggies one bye one, and mix it up for variety.

Give fruit in tiny amounts, bunnies have terrible sweet tooth, and will beg for it constantly, dont give in. 1-2 grapes, or small slice of apple a day at MOST.

Important note: Pooping is good, eating and pooping even better. Bunny should ALWAYS be pooping, even if he is litterbox trained, they will still poop a little bit running around the house. If the bunny does not poop in 24 hrs, take it to the vet.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Great advice I plan on neutering my boy. They get regular timothy hay pellets, nothing bright. I do have treats but they arent high in sugar. And he has plenty of stuff to chew. As a dwarf mix what weight should he be full grown. I need to post pics. Will do soon. Both are getting more and more active and friendly each day. He isn't biting. Just starting to try to lightly nibble on my fingers. Doesn't hurt.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Full grown should be about 6-7 lbs. I have a lionhead which is a smaller breed, so he is 4 lbs.

Instead of buying treats, where we can't tell what is in them exactly, i like to make my own. I slice up carrots and bananas and spread them out in a cookie sheet in the morning, then put them at back window of my car. I try to park somewhere sunny. Give them to the bunny when dried. Its a healthier treat than store brought stuff.

Bunnies are awesome. If you can house train him, you'll see him run around and do blinkys (its a bunny leap and he twists in the air) when he is happy. Sometimes they even purr!


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

A great way to bond with a new bunny is to ignore it for the first few days. Alot of new bunny owners make the mistake of scaring their bunny with too much affection too early. They are curious animals. Let the bunny out for 20 minutes a day (adding time to it everyday), go about your business. He will come to you. Pet him when he comes, continue ignoring him if he runs off.

A great way is to lay on the floor and read and book or play a game on your phone. He is less likely to be scared when you are at the same level as him. Ignore him till he comes, pet him and talk to him. After a while he will get use to you, and you can play with him and some will even let you pick them up and hold them!

My bunny hates being picked up, and gets pouty whenever i do. But when i am sititng at my computer he would jump on my chair and sit on my side, begging to be pet. If i ignore him, he will nip my side till i pet him, lol. Demanding lil bugger lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

He sure is cute. Fuzzy little thing. I do the book thing with Winny. The other day he tryed to eat my book :3. I can't let him run loose to much though because I have two dogs. One is a terrier and very hard to catch at about 8 pounds with short legs.... he is low to the ground. So we spend time on the bed and on the couch.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Cuuuuutttteeee bunbuns!








​


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Both of your bunnies are so cute!! :3 I always wanted one, (I know, I know, costs, cage, food, vet bills, etc. ) but mom doesn't want a pet that stinks.. Do bunnies/rabbits even smell? 0.o Oh, and do you know what's weird? Your bunny has the same name as my betta except mine's a girl. lol


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Rabbits only smell if you never clean the cage enough. My rabbits always smelled like cats, slightly dusty like they were sitting on the shelf too long. I do miss having a bun bun. Some day I want another boy (neutered) who can live int eh house. Growing up I always had rabbits but my parents were old fashioned and kept them in outside hutches then during winter kept them in a heated garaged hutch. They were not very people friendly either because they only ever had contact when I put them in their outside pen to munch grass. When I get another bunny I want to get it young from a breeder and litter train it. My rats are currently litter trained and it's great. But I don't think rabbits litter train as easy as rats, nor obey the rules of potty like rats do. My rats never even have small accidents. They just dart full speed back to their cage and jump onto the litterbox xD


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I used to breed and show holland lops, dutch, and mini-rex. To discourage them from biting you just smack them like you would a dog. NOT as hard as a dog, but you let them know that its a big "no-no" for them to do.

AS for the mini-rex, It wouldnt surprise me if she is pregnant. It's actually pretty likely. But there isnt much of a behaviour change in rabbits when they are pregnant vs. not. I think she's just getting used to her new home. When she starts pulling hair from her belly to make a nest is when you know she's about due for them...Within a day or so actually. babies are probably the cutest ugly things ever!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Some rabbits DO smell, regardless of a clean cage or not. They have musk glands by the base of their tails. And surprisingly enough, my English Lop doe is the stinkiest of my entire herd. And I mean STINKY! Also, all of my bucks have to stay outside, because I'm allergic to the musk. And some just have stinky pee, no matter what you do. LOL

I agree with correction when he nibbles, I redirect the head and make an ugly noise, and that usually works with mine (they're too lazy to be persistent). You can offer clean (non-sprayed) twigs for chewing, avoid fruits that have a pit or stone, or cedar (which causes respiratory infections in small animals), willow should be given in strict moderation (it contains the stuff that Asprin is made of).

When giving apples, do not give seeds, they contain cyanide. The jury is still out on citrus, I've given it to mine without issue.

Good luck with the super cute buns!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Mine is still an adolescent but I keep all my critters really clean. Thank you kinetic for the compliments. I fell in love with him as soon as I saw him. 

And his name is actually pretty horrible but ironic at the same time. My husband used to be a rabbit hunter when he was a kid so he named him Winchester..... anyone spot the irony? I know kinetic can. This is why I named him winny. He is doing great though amd so is the other one my in laws own. For everything to start including the bunny was only eighty four dollars. Thankfully I have a vet who is really cheap and great. He only charges fifty to neuter male dogs females just a little more. Only thirty five for cats. So winny won't cost much. He gave my recued dog free wormer and I was able to bring him in as an emergency exam for nothing too. He is mostly a farm vet so he doesn't charge much for pets.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like you're off to a great start! And his name sounds like your hubby has a twisted sense of humor like I have 

I bet Winny is glad he landed in a home like yours (morbid humor aside). He's lucky to have a momma who wants to learn proper husbandry! A lot of people still treat them like they're disposable. Even the breeders that I've dealt with.
(Not aemaki though)


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't have it in me to treat anything living as disposable. I get upset if a plant dies. I don't see the point of doing anything if you don't put a hundred percent heart into it. I thank you for your compliments. Its important for me to know if I'm doing it right.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> I used to breed and show holland lops, dutch, and mini-rex. To discourage them from biting you just smack them like you would a dog. NOT as hard as a dog, but you let them know that its a big "no-no" for them to do.
> 
> AS for the mini-rex, It wouldnt surprise me if she is pregnant. It's actually pretty likely. But there isnt much of a behaviour change in rabbits when they are pregnant vs. not. I think she's just getting used to her new home. When she starts pulling hair from her belly to make a nest is when you know she's about due for them...Within a day or so actually. babies are probably the cutest ugly things ever!


See I was wondering if it was pregnancy or the new home. She was in the same pen with my male. But on the other hand when I went in there none of the rabbits had any food bowls so maybe she is catching up on nourishment? They both felt like a small sack of bones at first.


----------

